# Careful with your SE-R



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi All,

I got an SE-R about a year ago (2002 model).

And someone tried to steal mine last week and I can't beleive how easy it is to steal this car! If I were you, I'd take precautions in trying to add more security to the car.

If you look closely through the front grill, you can see your honk and the wire that leads to the honk. The guy just took a pair of clippers and cut the wire. What this does is disable the honk from the car, so the alarm that comes with the SE-Rs is completely useless since only the white lights start flashing when there's no honk, so in broad daylight, no one can tell something's wrong.

Then seems like unlocking the door is also a sinch, the guy took a screwdriver and just jammed it up the door handle to unlock the door!

He took his screwdriver, put it under the wiper thing and broke my driving column. I don't know what he did after that, I don't know if the anti-theft stopped him, but he took some of my CDs and ran.

So luckily I still have my car with about 400$ CDN worth of Damage, but when you see how easy and how cleanly this guy almost took off with my car, you start wondering why there weren't more safety precautions when building the car. At least hide the horn or the wire to the horn where it's not in such an easy location to cut!

I'm definitely going to be getting a second alarm or something from now on.

Picture of handle 

Picture of handle with screwdriver 

Picture of broken column (right side) 

Picture of broken column (left side) 

I didn't have time to take pictures of how easy it is to access the horn wire through the front grill, I didn't notice the broken wire till a few days ago.

But if you go to your car, just look in the front grill and you'll see it easily.

*sigh*


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

immobilizer????


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Immobilizer what? :\

They tried to steal my car when I was parked at a train station, and the next station, there was a red SE-R with lowered suspension and for some reason, I haven't seen him there since the attempt on my car.

And two train stations down, there was another SE-R (Teal) with gun metal mags that I haven't seen since the attempt as well.

I hope they didn't get hit too.


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> *They tried to steal my car when I was parked at a train station, and the next station, there was a red SE-R with lowered suspension and for some reason, I haven't seen him there since the attempt on my car.
> 
> And two train stations down, there was another SE-R (Teal) with gun metal mags that I haven't seen since the attempt as well.
> 
> I hope they didn't get hit too. *


At a train station? No way, mine was vandalized at the McMasterville (south shore) station (well they just took the SE-R logo off, but they scratch my trunk doing so). They catched the f***er but since I hadn't reported the "theft" yet, they couldn't do anything and had to let him go. 

After that, I started walking to the train and two weeks later the car dissappeared from my driveway while I was at work. I had just put the rims back on!

Just after, I started seeing a new one parked there too (a 2002, so nothing to do with mine), after 2-3 weeks I stopped seeing it.

So my advice: DON'T PARK AT TRAIN STATIONS!!! The thieves are not stupid, they know your car is there for the whole day.

I replaced the car with a '03 Protege LX: no alloys wheel, no big stereo, no red logo, no big engine. Leave my car alone now!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if someone wants to get your car bad enough, they will, no security system will stop them.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

If you are careful and add a bit more security systems, then it will frighten thieves away, but maybe not stop them completely 

Like if you have 2 alarms on your car. The stock one and another you add on. When the theif clips the cable to the honk, he thinks he's in the for the catch, then when he breaks your door and the other alarm starts yapping, you can be sure the guy won't stand around the car and keep doing his stuff if it's in a public or semi-public place.

It's going to surprise him and throw him off guard, so he's going to leave your car alone (for now). Maybe next time he'll come more prepared though, but you should notice the damage and do something so it doesn't happen again, park at the following train station or the one before.

I just hope that the people responsible for trying to steal my car won't steal it from my driveway! I did the same thing, started walking and taking the bus to the train station now.. Though the guy next to me has a much nicer car, so hopefully they'll get his instead of mine if they try to get mine 

Having your car stolen is really a piss-off. Sorry for you loss, and if I do loose this car, I'm probably going to end up getting a less flashy one like you did :\


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

This guy was definitely no grade (A) thief... Ripping apart the steering column looking for an 8ball in these cars in useless… And if he jammed the door handle like that... he really has no clue that the security latch (lock) is very easy to hit through the window seals in this car. The door will pop open in 10 seconds with an experience thief and a jimmy or even a ruler. Looks like you had some neighborhood kid trying to gain some experience points while going on a joy ride.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, this guy didnt know what he was doing. i drove my dad's Civic Hatch to school while my Spec-V was in the shop and the damn kids jimmyed the door and stole my dad's $200 stereo clean, i'm not just talking about the head unit, i mean the wiring , the caddie, the works, and they stole my LinkinPark CD's....argggg..... but at least they didnt try to steal the car. and this was in my high school parking lot.... be careful where you park everyone!!!


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

sounds like it may be a good idea to relocate the horn and wire to a better location


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I thought about that, but the wire could still be cut.

The wire can be cut from the bottom grill, but when I looked, I saw a metal "post" with holes, I could technically screw a metal plate that would go infront of the wire for the bottom gril.

While the top gril, I can lower the horn easily, just find a longer metal post to put the horn on and lower it between the two grills, but the wire is kinda of tie-wrapped around something, and I'd have to find a place to wrap it elsewhere without breaking anything


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *if someone wants to get your car bad enough, they will, no security system will stop them. *


Word. That's why I laid down 500 big ones for some dealer option alarm. It's a contract saying that if the car is stolen, the alarm company will buy me a new one  (A new car, not a new alarm  )


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Get Da Club!


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd dance for joy if my car got jacked. I'd make out like a ROSE on the book value.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

No alarm can totally protect your car and relocating your horn and its wires will not prevent a thief from using a hood popper bar and easily popping your hood to remove the wires. (Keep in mind that most cars do not have sensors on their hoods [even with professional installs of alarms] which make any car an easy target). 

And i hope you were joking about the club lol. That does just as much as tying a piece of string around your steering wheel. Clubs are easy to cut or simply remove the entire steering wheel and use a jimmied one to drive the car. 

And no i am not a thief the reason i know all this is because i used to work in a Car Audio shop were these problems would come in almost daily.

Oh and you wouldnt be dancing for joy if you had to pay for your own insurance


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

My '00 SE has the immobilizer system installed. There is a transponder in the key; without that key, the car won't start. It's staying put unless Jack's got a flatbed.

Why would you ever buy a car without that option if it's available?


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> *Immobilizer what? :\
> 
> They tried to steal my car when I was parked at a train station, and the next station, there was a red SE-R with lowered suspension and for some reason, I haven't seen him there since the attempt on my car.
> 
> ...


Um, yea. I see SE-Rs at the train station all the time (sarcasm). Maybe they were there to jack your car for parts.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i just got myself a Audiovox Security system...its got hood sensor, bump sensor, noise sensor, and starter kill...i think i'm pretty safe from kids trying to steal my CD's and dumb asses that want a free ride...but yeah, no system will completely protect a car... just go watch Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

just add two sirens one in the car under the seat and add an extra battery in the trunk and have the alarm wired from there, i hate fuckin thieves


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> *I thought about that, but the wire could still be cut.
> 
> The wire can be cut from the bottom grill, but when I looked, I saw a metal "post" with holes, I could technically screw a metal plate that would go infront of the wire for the bottom gril.
> 
> While the top gril, I can lower the horn easily, just find a longer metal post to put the horn on and lower it between the two grills, but the wire is kinda of tie-wrapped around something, and I'd have to find a place to wrap it elsewhere without breaking anything  *




Hey Yamasaki,
I read your post and was thinking: boy I would'nt want to live in your neighborhood! and then I saw you were in Montreal region! Now I know why they call our city No 1 car theft capital...

Anyway, this past weekend I relocated the horn inside the engine compartment (passenger side next to the "relay box" and the "power stearing fluid") and I thought about the possibility of cutting the wire from under the grill so I actually fished-out the horn wire from the conduit; tricky but good job ...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey everyone who wants to steal ValBoo's car, check the passenger side next to the "relay box" and the "power stearing fluid" for the horn wire!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mustapha,
How about something constructive next time?
I thought a "defense contractor" would have more to say than crap sarcasm, No?
...I'm pretty sure your car would be taken before mine.

Peace dude. 
ValBoo.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

just as extra security just pull the fuse out for the fuel pump or 
have a hiddin switch for it.


----------



## duboseq (Jun 19, 2003)

Does anybody want my new clifford matrix alarm brand new in the box? Make me an offer.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

theres really nothing you can do for car theft... just have good insurance and hope for the best.... oh yeh..... get gap insurance... its a life saver... especially for the rapidly worth depletly spec v..... what can i say.. i love her though


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

> if someone wants to get your car bad enough, they will, no security system will stop them.


we all know that but it dont hurt to try to add some stuff to make it harder for the average joe to try n take it.

like if u see a car u want to steal, would u steal one with just stock alarm or would u steal one with the club (pointless) and n aftermarket alarm?

i think u would go for the one with just stock alarm cuz itz more simple. yea i know u can cut the steering wheel to take off the club n disable the alarm but would u go through all that when u get another one easier?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

There was an article in, I think, Car and Driver a few months ago about some pissed off vigilanties in South Africa who were rigging up their own car theft protection devices. Among others I remember something about flame throwers near the side view mirrors and spring loaded, ankle breaking, steel bars under the doors. The flame thrower guy's defense was that it won't kill the thief, just maybe blind him for life. That's all... Cool shit eh? Get one of those rolling around your city and make it known that there's a car like that in the area. That oughta cut down on theft attempts.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

all this about car security makes me think about batman pt. 2 wer he parks his car and enables his alarm and like the whole car gets a cool shield


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> *There was an article in, I think, Car and Driver a few months ago about some pissed off vigilanties in South Africa who were rigging up their own car theft protection devices. Among others I remember something about flame throwers near the side view mirrors and spring loaded, ankle breaking, steel bars under the doors. The flame thrower guy's defense was that it won't kill the thief, just maybe blind him for life. That's all... Cool shit eh? Get one of those rolling around your city and make it known that there's a car like that in the area. That oughta cut down on theft attempts. *


That is cool; but it wouldn't be possible over here. The thief would sue and he'd most likely win.


----------



## jdmpearlprimera (Jun 12, 2003)

here is a good idea...it stupid but kind of smart if they didnt notice....
everytime u get out of car...put 4 nails under each tire..so if anyone ever tried to steal ur car...they go no where cause they will have four flat tires!!!!!
i knwo it stupid idea....but it would be funny to watch a thief fall for it!!!!!!


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think it's a bad idea. I wouldn't do it though because I'd forget about the nails and then I'd have four flat tires. 
Me=clumsy


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Wire an air horn to your alarm system. I guarantee the thief will run. Hook up a pager to your alarm too, so you know its being tampered with. Of course the pager wont do you any good if your car is at the train station. That'll be where the air horn comes in.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*I HATE THEVIES*

i got hit in front of my house thank god they did not take my car it had been only like 2 months since i had it bastards took my whole system. the regualr spark plug threw the window and poping the trunk from the inside. i was so pissed i had an alarm put on before replacing the widow. its so sensitve that when i hit the car with the spray of the hose when im washing the car. hood sensor 2 horns mounted in diffrent locations and 2 brains door and trunk sensors as well and a motion decector seting ( most people dont know how good this is i can make sensitive enogh to pick up a cat from my drive way or i can just set it at 3 feet w/ warning beep intervals ) and of course your usual ignition kill switch. all for only 200 bux at a buddys shop


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

There is a valet switch in the trunk that locks the trunk so even the dash mounted switch won't open it. I keep mine locked 24/7. The only way to open the trunk is with the key.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ewraven said:


> *There is a valet switch in the trunk that locks the trunk so even the dash mounted switch won't open it. I keep mine locked 24/7. The only way to open the trunk is with the key. *


I have that locked too, I don't want anyone taking my precious baby (my sub)


----------

